# Getting to St. Jean



## Butters (31 Jan 2005)

Has anyone who's been sworn In and had to fly to St.Jean been missing a thing called an "e-ticket". I and another person who're flying the same day, feb.4th didn't receive our "e-tickets". I don't know if this is going to cause a problem at the airline or not :s. Other members on the other hand that were sworn in with us and left on the 28th one of them showed me an "e-ticket". After talking with the guy who's flying with me he said, "I didn't get no ticket". He still is waiting to find out how he's getting from Smithers, British Columbia to Vancouver, British Columbia. They forgot to add a flight in there for him :s. Anyone have any info on this? If details needed: Company: WestJet, Time: 11:15am, port: Vancouver.


----------



## kincanucks (31 Jan 2005)

Call the recruiting centre!


----------



## MILPO (1 Feb 2005)

I received one for my trip and it was not requested at any point...just your name and some i.d. at the ticket counter of the airline you're flying with.  But it would be nice to have some documentation with you just in case.  Good luck to you at the BMQ.


----------



## Mischiefz (1 Feb 2005)

seems most of the airlines up here, smithers, terrace, rupert dont really have tickets per se, just your name on record...go in with proper id and you should be fine


----------



## Meridian (1 Feb 2005)

Listen to the recruiter, show some initiative, and call the recruiting centre.


----------



## Inch (1 Feb 2005)

I have flown from one side of the country to the other numerous times since I've been in the CF, never once have I had a plane ticket on paper. All you do is go to the check in, show some ID and they'll give you your boarding pass. You should however have received an itinerary stating what time you're leaving, which airline and what your flight numbers are. If you don't have an itinerary, do as already mentioned and call the recruiting centre.


----------



## Butters (2 Feb 2005)

thanks for the post guys. Turns out, "Not everyone gets an e-ticket". For the other fella going training with me turns out the RC messed up so he's no longer flying with us :'( he has to catch the 10:15am plane to Vancouver (90min flight) and he will be catching the 12:00pmISH flight to st.jean.


Thanks for the replies.


----------



## jarko (15 Mar 2005)

I cant get a clear answer about this, will the Canadian Forces supply me with a plane ticket? or do I have to add another expense to the list?? Some people have told me that they pay for it while others tell me the opposite, I am really short on cash right now due to personal reasons. Please  help me out..

Thx


----------



## kincanucks (15 Mar 2005)

jarko said:
			
		

> I cant get a clear answer about this, will the Canadian Forces supply me with a plane ticket? or do I have to add another expense to the list?? Some people have told me that they pay for it while others tell me the opposite, I am really short on cash right now due to personal reasons. Please   help me out..
> 
> Thx



If you live far enough away from St Jean to warrant a flight to Montreal then that flight will be provided to you at no out of pocket cost to you.   Listen to your recruiting centre because they should have told you exactly what I just wrote.


----------



## jarko (15 Mar 2005)

My meeting is going to be on April 4th, I live in Toronto
.


----------



## Buzz (15 Mar 2005)

They will pay for it.   I'm due to be at BMQ at the end of the month.
This is quoted right out of the package they sent me as I plagerize it from top to bottom of the topic "Travel to CFLRS Saint-Jean".

10. Travel arrangements (tickets, etc.) will be explained to you in these instructions. The Recruiting Centre will give you an "en route form", on which you are to indicate your itinerary. You will also be provided with an itinerary and maps, if necessary.   You are to report to CFLRS as follows:

a. Not later than noon on the Monday. This is so that you will be ready to begin your first week of training the next day;

b. recruits arriving at Dorval Airport must take the military bus that will transport them to CFLRS Saint-Jean.   If there is no military bus at Dorval Airport, you must check with CFLRS at (450) 358-7099, extention 6082 or 7229.   They will give you the bus schedule or authorize you to take a taxi.   The Appropriate fare for the trip from Dorval to Saint-Jean of from Place Bonaventure to Saint-Jean is $90.00;

c. recruits travelling by bus are to disembark at the Place Bonaventure station in Montreal.   From there, they are to take the Service bus, which departs the Berri-UQAM station to CFLRS Saint-Jean.   The schedule of the service bus is the same as in paragraph b.;

d. recruits travelling by train are to disembark at the Place Bonaventure station and take a taxi from there to the Berri-UQAM bus station if the military bus is not available.   The fare is approximately $10.00. From the Berry -UQAM station, the must take the Service bus for CFLRS Saint-Jean as explained in paragraph b.;

e. Usually an intructor from CFLRS will welcome you at the airport, bus depot or train station, and facilitate your arrival.   Look for somebody in CF uniform when you arrive;

f. if you must travel in a civialian vehicle, make sure yhat you note:
               (1)   the name of the vehicle owner; and
               (2)   the licence number of the vehicle; and

g. recruits who have transportation problems may contact CFLRS Saint-Jean at the following number: (450) 358-7099 extention 6082 or 7229.

--end of page---

This, however, doesn't explain if you need to pay for your ticket and the answer is no.   This is also part of the Enrollment and final briefing where this will all be explained.     The way it was explained to me (during the interview) was that the taxi ride to the airport will be reimursable, the plane ticket, to Dorval Airport, is an all exclusive paid one-way ticket.   By the looks of it you may need $200 dollars.     $90 dollars for a taxi ride from Dorval to Saint-Jean if approved and getting there doesn't fit the bus schedule and another $100 for contingencies.

I hope this helps for funds are tight this way too.   

Cheers!!
-Buzz


----------



## kincanucks (15 Mar 2005)

Thanks Buzz good information.


----------



## jarko (16 Mar 2005)

Damn i never recieved a package... but thanks for the info...


----------



## Loadmaster (16 Mar 2005)

Here is your joining instructions.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/recruits/ralliement/index_e.asp

And here is how to get there.

http://www.cflrs.forces.gc.ca/english/us/cartes_e.asp


----------



## armyrules (29 Mar 2005)

Hey guys I have a question when I go on Basic do I have to find my own way to St. Jean the reason I ask is because I live about 45 mins from Ottawa in South Mountain and I was wondering if I caught military bus or would I have to cab it from Ottawa. My mom isn't too comfortable driving in Quebec thanks for all help


----------



## kincanucks (29 Mar 2005)

armyrules said:
			
		

> Hey guys I have a question when I go on Basic do I have to find my own way to St. Jean the reason I ask is because I live about 45 mins from Ottawa in South Mountain and I was wondering if I caught military bus or would I have to cab it from Ottawa. My mom isn't too comfortable driving in Quebec thanks for all help



You can take a bus or train to Montreal (not 100% sure of that) from Ottawa.  If there are enough people coming in on that day there may be a bus to pick you up.  If not, it is very easy to take a civie bus to St Jean.  Everything about transport will be in the joining instructions.

http://www.elrfc.forces.ca/english/recruits/ralliement/index_e.asp


----------



## armyrules (29 Mar 2005)

Thanks kincanucks I read the joining instructions and I found them a bit confusing but maybe it was just me I'll give them a look again thanks for your help


----------



## Horse_Soldier (29 Mar 2005)

There is regular bus and train service between Ottawa and Montreal.   In Montreal, take the Metro to Longueuil on the South Shore.   Unless things have changed dramatically for the worse, busses for St-Jean leave from there regularly.   In my younger days, I did the St-Jean/Ottawa trip fairly regularly that way, until I got myself a beat-up old '75 Monte Carlo.


----------



## armyrules (29 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the directions Horse_Soldier are the bus and train arrivals that these really messed up times like 2 am?


----------



## Thirstyson (29 Mar 2005)

Bus from Ottawa to Montreal is 26$ circa one year ago (departs every 0.5-1 hrs)... If there's no group bus to St-Jean then I'd feel more comfortable taking the cab to St-Jean after arriving in Montreal, much less stressful than the city bus to St-Jean and (I believe) the expense is reimbursed.


----------



## armyrules (29 Mar 2005)

So I would take a bus from Ottawa to Montreal then once I get to Montreal hop a cab to St. Jean. Am I getting close?


----------



## Horse_Soldier (29 Mar 2005)

armyrules said:
			
		

> Thanks for the directions Horse_Soldier are the bus and train arrivals that these really messed up times like 2 am?



The Voyageur/Greyhound busses leave every hour during the day.   Train is every couple of hours.   Metro goes all day/night long.   Busses from Longueuil to St-Jean used to run hourly from something like 6 AM to 11 PM - prolly still do, or do even better considering that anything within 50kms of Montreal these days is considered the suburbs.   It's a pretty easy run through.   The Montreal Voyageur station is smack on top of the Berri-Demontigny Metro station and the Longueuil Metro station is underneath a major south shore bus terminal.   It's the up and down that kills you   ;D   I remember one year lugging a kitbag and a set of downhill skis back to St-Jean after the holidays.   The frigging skis were a pain and a half up and down the escalators to/from the metro platforms.

Edit: Or you could take a taxi from the Voyageur station, or take a taxi from the Longueuil metro station.


----------



## armyrules (29 Mar 2005)

Thanks Horse_Soldier that clears it up


----------



## davidk (29 Mar 2005)

Horse_Soldier said:
			
		

> The Voyageur/Greyhound busses leave every hour during the day.   Train is every couple of hours.   Metro goes all day/night long.   Busses from Longueuil to St-Jean used to run hourly from something like 6 AM to 11 PM - prolly still do, or do even better considering that anything within 50kms of Montreal these days is considered the suburbs.   It's a pretty easy run through.   The Montreal Voyageur station is smack on top of the Berri-Demontigny Metro station and the Longueuil Metro station is underneath a major south shore bus terminal.   It's the up and down that kills you   ;D   I remember one year lugging a kitbag and a set of downhill skis back to St-Jean after the holidays.   The frigging skis were a pain and a half up and down the escalators to/from the metro platforms.
> 
> Edit: Or you could take a taxi from the Voyageur station, or take a taxi from the Longueuil metro station.



Not criticizing, just clarifying, to make sure *armyrules* doesn't get lost or stranded...Berri Demontigny station is now Berri-UQAM, and Longueuil is now Longueuil-Université de Sherbrooke, so don't panic if you don't find the old names. More importantly, though, the Metro, sadly, does not run all night, so if you took a night bus/train into town, bear in mind that the whole Metro system shuts down sometime between 0000 and 0100 and reopens somewhere around 0530.


----------



## armyrules (30 Mar 2005)

Thanks for the info davidk now I won't get lost!!  it would be really embarassing being late for BMQ. One question if I take the bus from Ottawa to Montreal then I take the bus to St Jean isn't that a lot of cab fare?


----------



## DrSize (30 Mar 2005)

Hey Armyrules....didn't you just hand in your application??? THe last thing you should be worrying about is how to get to St Jean from Montreal....Worry about your tests and application first and then hope that you are merit listed...


----------



## armyrules (30 Mar 2005)

DrSize said:
			
		

> Hey Armyrules....didn't you just hand in your application??? THe last thing you should be worrying about is how to get to St Jean from Montreal....Worry about your tests and application first and then hope that you are merit listed...


     I know I shold be worrying but that is not my style Ithink that I am prepared I could go and write the tests tomorrow!! I'm ready to go man . The reason I posted this is that I just want to make sure beforehand so I don't get lost.


----------



## Meridian (30 Mar 2005)

Given that I went back and forth from St Jean to Ottawa frequently for a year (say 2 times a month, roundtrip) and that I still use the same method to go to Montreal, heres the info for ya:

If you have a student card (and I believe they give military the same discount anyway, so) it is 40$ round trip. Might as well buy a roundtrip ticket, if you want to come back. Otherwise, it is 20$ plus tax.

Full price is 60 plus tax, (divide by two for the one way rate).

Tickets are all open ended.   I have a feeling the military would just ask for the receipt and pay y ou back for it, rather than buy the ticket for you, but then I dont work for a CFRC.



You take the bus from Ottawa, (either the bus station or St Laurent Shopping Centre, but bus station is a better idea) and it lets you off at the Central Station in Montreal. 

You then get onto a metro, (2.75$) and take it to Bonaventure station. You walk up the escalators, and you will find your way to the Communter Bus Terminal. 

You grab the 9-something... cant remember exactly, but its the only one to St Jean, and I believe its between 6-9$ cash (cant remember as I bought a booklet). The bus stops at the mall in St Jean, and you taxi from there.

(note that this is the "i make no money" route)


Or you can just taxi from the bus station in montreal, skipping the metro and commuter/city bus.

(this is the, "I have mommy/daddy's cash to spend or someone else is paying for it" route.  ) 

You can also substitute in a flight/rail if you wanna spend more cash.


----------



## armyrules (30 Mar 2005)

Thank you Meridian that helps I think I will got " I got no money" route thanks for the info.


----------



## Thirstyson (30 Mar 2005)

When doing personal travel, take the "I've got no money route".

But when you're being posted (ie. first trip into St-Jean) then you can get the cab fare reimbursed from the Berri-UQAM station to St-Jean.


----------



## Meridian (30 Mar 2005)

Indeed, thats what I did.

[editing for a memory failure]


----------



## armyrules (31 Mar 2005)

So do you guys think that I should take the "Have parents money" route becaue having to take the metro and I have never taken it before I just don't want to get lost and be late.


----------



## Meridian (31 Mar 2005)

I have a feeling CFRC ottawa will give you advice on this, given that they deal with this all the time.

Check with them as to the best route to take...  My route is basically how I would do it if I was going home for the weekend.


----------



## armyrules (31 Mar 2005)

Thanks again Meridian I'll have to check with CFRC.


----------



## ArmyDave (4 Apr 2006)

I've done a quick search and can't seem to find much.

I was just wondering how transportation is arranged to and from the training courses.  I saw one thread mention a train.  Is transportation arranged by the CF or do we make our own way to a specified location?

Thanks.


----------



## George Wallace (4 Apr 2006)

There.....I did a SEARCH for you and merged three or four topics on the matter for your reading pleasure.







PS.  You'll never make General if you don't learn some of the Basics first.   :


----------



## ArmyDave (4 Apr 2006)

George Wallace said:
			
		

> PS.  You'll never make General if you don't learn some of the Basics first.   :



But I have to make general...  :'(

Thanks, my search was for "transportation" which came back null.  My fault for not trying more options.


----------

